# Member Lounge > Miscellaneous >  Japanese-made hydrogen car

## Maciamo

Epic trip for 'alternative' car 

 




> A car that runs on just hydrogen and solar power has completed a journey through Australia - the first crossing of a continent for a car of this type.





> *The exhaust emissions of the Japanese-built car consist of pure water.*





> The car was designed by students at Tamagawa university in Tokyo.





> "It's interesting that clever university students have come up with this design, instead of the major car companies."

----------


## Ewok85

Nothing revolutionary about it, just basic fuel-cell being used (H2 + (1/2)O2 => H20). The major car companies are and have made cars like this, and are selling them (hybrid). The feasability of a normal car running off just fuel-cells and solar is not yet good enough for the market, who wants a little bubble car that can only carry you uncomfortably and no luggage whatsoever?

Still pretty cool that they did it tho  :Joyful:

----------


## Souske

ooo Hydrogen cars are cool

----------

